# Sleeping sideways?



## Akrueger (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok so now I'm worried bout spike and I'm scared of everything he does now.. I've never seen him sleep before because he sleeps in his blanket .. So I've been watching him now and he rolled on his side and rolled Into a ball..is that normal?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey, it's me again. I have owned two hedgehogs and they both have slept on their sides. Usually they start out on their belly and then they curl up. In my experience they only did this when I wasn't around, since I would typically see them on their sides right when I was about to wake them up. Anyway, I believe sleeping on their side is completely normal.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

That is a relaxed, trusting hedgehog-post while sleeping.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a hedgehog that sleeps in a spiked up ball position that pulsates every second, a hedgie that sleeps on all fours with eyes half-open and a hedgie that sleeps like a cat on its back. By all means, your hedgie is a normal sleeper


----------



## Lishuma (Jan 28, 2014)

My Hubert is sleeping like that in my hand right now!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha that's great then. Bonding sessions


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

I am so glad someone asked this question, I have had two hedgehogs prior to my brand new one and have never seen a hog sleep on their side, this guy is constantly sleeping on his side with his little head out, he does it on my hand and even in his food dish on top of his food. Its adorable, especially now that I know its not some sort of bad sign.


----------

